# Liquid VS Pencil Eyeliner



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

I had always used pencil eyeliner (Rimmel Khol black) since I was a novice. I know that liquid eyeliner was not recommended for beginners.

But now I feel like maybe I can give it a try. I have never used liquid eyeliner before. I heard that maybellene is good for first time users.

What are the pros and cons for using liquid and pencil eyeliner?? And which do you prefer???


----------



## rlise (Dec 6, 2006)

sure give it a go, heck if you have a eyeliner brush you can use your shadows as a liner , wet the brush w/ water and get a good thick consistency and go for it. thats what i mainly did up until i discovered gel liners. the gel ones are really nice and soo very easy to apply! good luck!


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

ah thank you!! Eyeliner brush are like eyeshadow brush but smaller right??? Would you recommend an eyeliner brush?

Tomorrow Im getting some brushes from body shop cos they have offers. Im so excited!!

Do you think I should get a smudger, line softener as well??

Im planning to get:

Retractable blusher, retractable lipstick applicator/concealer (I hate wearing lipstick then using my lipgloss applicator over it, it dirties my lipgloss), eyeshadow blender brush, eyeshadow slanted brush, and eyeshadow brush.


----------



## lynnda (Dec 6, 2006)

I use Revlon colorstay liquid on my upper everyday and love it! I can only use a pencil on my lower though (I am not brave enough to even try)!

Liquid liner is something I had to really play with to figure the best way for me to use it.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

I cant wait to get some liquid eyeliner to experiment with. I use pencil alot, I outline my entire eye, then I use a line softener on the tip of one of my eyeliner to smudge the eyeliner to make it look less harsh.

My eyelashes are very invisible... grr, but using eyeliner and mascara makes me look more wide awake.

You can wet the tip of a line softener to create dramatic looks. Im thinking of getting a line softener brush =D


----------



## Becka (Dec 6, 2006)

why don't you try mac fluidlines? you might really like using either gel or liquid eyeliners now instead because the line is so much more defined than most people, or me anyway, can get from a pencil. Plus, mac fluidlines last til you wash them off ! Can be tricky to apply at first but doesn't take long to perfect it.

For e/s as a liner, I use an angled brush, apply really slowly almost right into my lashes. Then I take any old (small, firmer) eyeshadow brush and smudge it out, gives a bit of smokiness without a lot of effort


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I prefer pencil just because I'd definitely screw up liquid! I recommend as a first-time, finding a liquid liner that has a felt tip (instead of the long brush hairs). If you get one with the thin brush, then I've heard snipping the hairs to make them shorter helps.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 6, 2006)

i use both but lately I have been reaching for my pencil ones because they are faster to apply.


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree with Becka. Fluidlines are ideal for me, the perfect compromise between pencil and liquid. They have the staying power and the "drama" of liquid liners, but are much easier to apply.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

Im going to look out for the Mac fluidlines

Mac makeup are expensive arent they? What other makeup from their range would you recommend?

Are their brushes any good?

Thanks for all your comments!! Much appreciated xxx


----------



## greyskies (Dec 6, 2006)

I have tried liquid liners a couple times, but I can't get the hang of it. I've never had a really steady hand, and I can't get a thin line to look right with liquid.

I normally stick with a regular pencil liner or an e/s liner. I actually found an eyeliner brush from avon, it's really good. it is a very flat brush and is awesome when you want to get really close to the lash line. I normally use a wet eyeshadow with the eyeliner brush. hope this helps, if you have a steady hand, go for the liquid.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I might invest in a cheap liquid eyeliner to see how it goes, then if I like the it I will get Mac fluidlines.

I think I might reserve liquid eyeliner for special occasions when I want to have a more dramatic look compared to my normal daily makeup.

What do you guys think?

Does liquid eyeliner give you a more dramtic look?

When I used pencil eyeliner, I use a line softener to smudge it so it wont look too harsh.


----------



## monniej (Dec 6, 2006)

i hightlighted the one you need for using your shadow as a liner. i like all three ways - i like to use shadow as a liner when i'm doing a smoky eye. i love my gel liners for percision and control. i love liquid liner for the intensity and straight diva, bling!

i use a traditional eye liner brush for the gel and liquid, and the small angle brush for wet/dry shadows. hope this helps!


----------



## ahyee (Dec 6, 2006)

thank you, I never knew you can use eyeshadow as a liner.

I love the smokey eye look, but I can never do it... I am oriental, and find it difficult to pull off.


----------



## x3kh (Dec 6, 2006)

pencil


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 7, 2006)

I like them both.

If I want a softer, smokier line I reach for the pencil. If I want a sharper, more defined line I tend to reach for the liquid liner.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 7, 2006)

Im going to get liquid eyeliner =P

I havent tried it before, would be nice to see what I can do with it hehe

ty for your input! xxx


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 7, 2006)

Like Aquilah said, the liquid liners with the felt tip would be good for a beginner.

MAC fluidlines cost about $14.50 and they last a loooooong time. I use mine daily and have barely made a dent in it! I think they might take a little more practice than the felt tip, but to me, they are well worth the investment.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Dec 7, 2006)

I use liquid liner. I get a better dramatic look with it. Pencil for me takes awhile to do, tis why I own few pencils.


----------



## Leony (Dec 7, 2006)

Me two!

By the way, we also have other similar old thread for this that might help you a bit.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...iner-2301.html


----------



## Tank Girl (Dec 7, 2006)

Mac Fluidlines are awesome!! Best of both worlds!


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 7, 2006)

I always use pencil but im hoping to get fluidlines for xmas!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahyee (Dec 7, 2006)

Since alot of people have recommended fluidline Mac, I think I will get it :-D I just have to practise at home and get used to it.

Any suggestions on what colour I should get?? Black??


----------



## missGLAM (Dec 7, 2006)

I've used liquid since the first time I put on make up. I thing it gives a bolder color, precise lines, and very simple, like drawing on paper.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 7, 2006)

I like both.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 7, 2006)

me too. i started with pencils because i always mess up this part. they're easier to apply. i prefer liquid for dramatic looks.


----------



## adren (Dec 7, 2006)

I love BE powder eyeliner. I apply it with a flat angled eyeliner brush. You can use it dry for a softer look or wet for more dramatic. It lasts all day either way. I have strayed from the BE foundation (too many problems with the bismuth all of a sudden) but I plan on getting more of their eyeliner shadows.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 7, 2006)

lol... I know I said this already

but I cant wait to get Mac fluidlines!!!!! =D


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 7, 2006)

I dont like liquid because I dont have a steady hand to hold it or the patience, I've become very good with Pencil and its just easier.

But go give it a go!


----------



## foxybronx (Dec 7, 2006)

I have been wearing Liquid eyeliner since H.S. because it was what my mom used and i borrowed lol. I tried a pencil once, but the look wasn't dramatic enough for me.

Its funny because i brought a liquid with the felt tip pen for the very first time recently, and i am not used to it at all! It felt very strange.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 7, 2006)

Totally agree with rlise!

I'm a klutz and could NEVER do a liquid eyeliner without making a mess.

So I tried pencil liners, but they tend to smudge and it was really frustrating!

I purchase Benefit She Laq a few months ago, it's a make up sealer (around $24?), and you can apply a very small amount over your eyeliner to prevent smudging.

This worked very well for me, until I found MAC fluidline, and man, it's so foolproof that it's the best solution I've found so far!


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 7, 2006)

Liquid liner(applied w/ a good brush) can be very easy to put on and results in a clean,precise line...And imo the classic "smokey eye" or a more subtle eye is best done w/ a pencil since a pencil can form a much softer and smudgier line than the liquid.I prefer pencil liners, and like gels the best of all.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 7, 2006)

If you've never tried liquid liner before you may find a cheap one will put you off forever! I was put off for years after trying a crappy one when I was a teenager! A good, cheap liquid liner that I find works well and stays well is the Bourjois. It has a nice fine brush that's relatively easy to use too, and comes in about 5 colours.

Tip: when you first buy a liquid liner you'll find that when you pull the brush out of the tube there's too much product on it. Wipe it off on the inside of the neck of the tube, then draw on the back of your hand to make sure it's giving a clean, easy line. Too much product on eye = blobby mess!


----------



## ahyee (Dec 8, 2006)

thank you for your tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will try and see if I can get some samples

Do you think Mac does free sample for its fluidline eyeliners???


----------



## Becka (Dec 8, 2006)

to start I'd recommend blacktrack and dipdown (dark brown). some days you may find black to be too dark ...

ok, so those two are to START, after that you can get all the rest :laughing:


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 8, 2006)

I got some and haven't had the chance to try them out yet.

Thanks for sharing! I was wondering about the lasting factor too!


----------



## lindas (Dec 8, 2006)

i also use the revlon colorstay liquid eyeliner...it is greatt!!!......once i apply in the am it never smudges or smears...it stays put till i take it off at the end of the day...its wonderful!


----------



## mandaling (Dec 8, 2006)

i use revlon colorstay too. I think it's a lot easier to use.

When I got out, I love using liquid, only because It stays so nice and defined and I also love using it over false eyelashes to make my lashline more defined if I'm going dramatic. But pencil is always a friendly and always very easy to carry around and re-apply. The thing with liquid liner? It doesn't come off till you wash it off! =D


----------



## ahyee (Dec 8, 2006)

muahaha someone gave me a MAC powerpoint eyeliner, is that any good?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

try it. it's not like it's permanent! why ask?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misstee (Dec 10, 2006)

I definately recommend using liquid liner. It really defines your eyes so much better.

But make sure you use the felt tip liquid liners, and throw the liquid liner out when the tip kind of wears out.


----------



## sooner_chick (Dec 10, 2006)

What about Hot Topic's eye smudges? Anyone ever use these??


----------



## ahyee (Dec 10, 2006)

thank you for all your comments! Im definately gonna get the fluidlines (once I have money haha) Im planning to get a coat for around ~150 dollars....

I just discovered a brush set I had bought like 4 years ago from canada for around 2 canadian dollars (1.50 dollars?US?)

Are Carboodles brushes any good???

I found some really cheap ones too that my friend gave me, they work like wonder and feel really soft....

but im thinking i wil invest in some MAC ones in the future


----------

